# POD centre - where I can send in my own garments?



## eeroamer (Dec 24, 2021)

Hey there, 

I'm looking for a POD fulfilment center where I can send in my own garments for them to do the POD on. 

So far I haven't found any. Apliiq.com have told me that they will be doing this next year. Wondering if there are any others?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Zwik (Oct 3, 2021)

eeroamer said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm looking for a POD fulfilment center where I can send in my own garments for them to do the POD on.
> 
> ...


There are reasons why this is not a great model. Sorry, no time to spell it all out, but do your research and you may change your mind. 

A good alternative to consider is just investing in a good heat press, purchase DTF transfers, and just press and ship your own inventory on order demand. Flexible, save time, money, and retain more control over process and quality.


----------

